# SuSE 10 stürzt beim Abmelden/Reboot ab



## Aiju (16. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe ein Problem mit SuSE 10.
Seitdem ich den NVIDIA-Treiber draufgespielt habe,
funktioniert zwar die 3d-Beschleunigung, dafür aber klappt kein Abmelden/Reboot mehr.
Oben links wird immer nur ein Unterstrich(_) angezeigt.


----------



## monger (18. Oktober 2005)

Hast du den Original-Nvidiatreiber drauf? Ich hatte das Problem auch mal (auch mit Suse 10).

Es kann auch sein, dass du versehentlich eine falsche Version erwischt hast (Beta o.ä.).
Du musst das Ganze etwas detaillierter beschreiben.
Das ist sonst so als sagte ich zu dir: "Ich war gestern beim Metzger und den kann ich dir garnicht empfehlen!".


----------



## Aiju (18. Oktober 2005)

> Hast du den Original-Nvidiatreiber drauf?


Ja


> Es kann auch sein, dass du versehentlich eine falsche Version erwischt hast (Beta o.ä.).


Mhhmm? Da schau her:


> Linux Display
> Linux Grafiktreiber - IA32
> Version: 1.0-7676
> Betriebssystem: Linux IA32
> Veröffentlichungsdatum: 9.8.2005





> Du musst das Ganze etwas detaillierter beschreiben.


1. KMenü
2. Abmelden
3. Als anderer Benutzer anmelden
4. Aufgehängt  ;-]


----------



## Aiju (20. Oktober 2005)

Bitte, bitte helft mir doch 
Mich nervt es zum Neustarten der KDE immer in den Runlevel 3 und wieder zurückzuwechseln!


----------

